# *DONKEY JUMPING* Pics, and some others.



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, so we weren't in a real show, but it was a project for school, so we were pretending to be in a 'show' so yea, here are some pics...

















They are actually clips for a video, so the qualty is crummy


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 16, 2008)

What do you think about our "turn out" and how she is standing, She just did it on her own, well i kind of helped her...well not really...lol... like last winter i tryed to teach her to streach out, then i was like...what eva..and stoped, so i guess she kind of remembers it! lol


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 16, 2008)

I like the halter picture. She's a very nice looking donkey.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 16, 2008)

yea, she is, She dosn't have the best confermation, but i love her, she's my girl!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 17, 2008)

in got more...


----------



## twister (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice donkeys, I love the long ears





Yvonne


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 17, 2008)

long ears are the best!


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2008)

She is so cute


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 18, 2008)

Great photos!!!


----------



## Keri (Oct 18, 2008)

So cute!!! I'm going to talk hubby into one some day!!!





By the way....love the halter showing shoes! Hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 19, 2008)

I think mini donkeys are so adorable.





Great pictures!


----------

